# Script Markup



## AAmlin (Jan 14, 2009)

Does anyone have a hand out for new actors, etc. on how you markup a script re: page and line numbers etc.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 14, 2009)

This is generally a very personal thing, not everyone does it the same. If you want all your actors to layout their scripts the same then you should decide how you need them to do it.

If you are working with professional actors, you may want to let them set up their books however works for them as you never want to mess up their ju-ju, some actors are darn picky and even the smallest things will throw them off. If you are working with students, you could use this as a teaching opportunity, to give them good habits when they first get a script.


----------

